# Completed Tom Daniel's Red Baron on Xmas Day



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

This was my latest build completed on Xmas. It was the old Monogram Tom Daniel's designed Red Baron. I loved Tom Daniel's designs when I was growing up in the '60s and had a couple. I don't think I owned a Red Baron but I know if I didn't I wanted one. I have been picking up most of the most popular designs he did and have two more on the bench right now. I stripped all the chrome parts and sprayed them with Alclad chrome which is much nicer than that plating.



















And with my previous TD build.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice job on the Baron - one of my favorites. Between the Red Baron, T'rantula , and Beer Wagon those were my top 3 with Rommell's Rod in there too! They are all fun builds!
Steve


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

scooke123 said:


> Nice job on the Baron - one of my favorites. Between the Red Baron, T'rantula , and Beer Wagon those were my top 3 with Rommell's Rod in there too! They are all fun builds!
> Steve


Thanks, I have all those in my stash or built. I actually have the Paddy Wagon and Pie Wagon on the bench so I can enter this one, those, and the already completed Beer Wagon and Rommel's Rod in the collection category at Jaxcon this February.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Should make a nice group display. I like what you did on Rommell's Rod - good colors on the body.


----------

